
The Keyword – New central source for news and stories about Google - axg
https://blog.google/
======
franze
Page Speed Insights for [https://blog.google/topics/inside-google/introducing-
the-key...](https://blog.google/topics/inside-google/introducing-the-keyword-
our-new-official-blog/)

    
    
      Mobile: red 58/100 
      Desktop: red 64/100
    

see:
[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=...](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fblog.google%2Ftopics%2Finside-
google%2Fintroducing-the-keyword-our-new-official-blog%2F)

There are two (and prop. more) different Googles:

The ones that care, and the ones that make marketing!

------
peterkshultz
For those who didn't know about the ".google" TLD:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/26/google_turns_on_goog...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/26/google_turns_on_google_internet_extension/)

~~~
namecast
Thanks, that was literally my first thought on reading the title and seeing
the URL.

I imagine this is a trial balloon of some sort; I wonder if
[http://mail.google](http://mail.google) is going to be next?

~~~
mikecb
[https://domains.google](https://domains.google) is a thing.

~~~
sroussey
And works with Weebly... ;)

------
dotBen
A key development here is the move away from Blogger to what looks like a
custom CMS.

I wonder if we'll see Blogger deprecated or even shuttered in due course.
Perhaps the only real indicator that Blogger was still in development was that
Google was dog-fooding it for their own comms - and this just ended.

~~~
basch
i wish information density was an option on all these pinterestesque sites.

[http://techmeme.com/river](http://techmeme.com/river)
[http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com)
[http://reddit.com](http://reddit.com)

[http://digg.com](http://digg.com)

one of these things is not like the other.

------
nhebb
And thus knocking SEO firms targeting the keyword "keyword" off the top of the
results. Well played, Google, you humorous bastards.

------
kennymeyers
If anyone from Google is reading this, love the idea. I subscribed via the
ancient RSS, but would love full articles in the RSS feed (not sure why it's
just snippets).

~~~
QuercusMax
RIP [https://reader.google](https://reader.google). :(

------
johnsource3
I like the new central resource to keep up to date on marketing direct from
Google I just wish Google would get a readability expert on their team. They
are using a very thin font with the color of #333 on a #fafafa background and,
as per usual, they love their whitespace making the page look silly on my
widescreen desktop monitor. I still look forward to going to a single resource
instead of the various blogs now.

~~~
awesomerobot
#333 on #FAFAFA passes every contrast check in existence. I don't mind the
thin font, but they render really poorly on some systems, so it's definitely a
weird choice.

Your widescreen monitor doesn't increase readable line-length, so it's kind of
pointless unless they cram some sidebars into there — which just distracts
from the main reading experience. Maybe they could have pulled out the images
and made those larger with more screen real estate?

------
FuckOffNeemo
The TLD surprised me, I didn't know you could request one. The article I found
that covers off on purchasing (leasing?) a TLD ironically used Google as an
example. The article is from 2011.

"The process itself may be relatively straightforward. ICANN will make
applications available (get the May 2011 draft of the Applicant Guidebook)
from January 12, 2012 through April 12, 2012, giving companies time to develop
a marketing plan and come up with justification to pay the $185,000
application fee and, if approved, the annual $25,000 fee. "

Source: [http://adrianroselli.com/2011/06/make-your-own-tld-i-want-
ba...](http://adrianroselli.com/2011/06/make-your-own-tld-i-want-bacon.html)

~~~
scrollaway
I'm slightly disappointed they haven't set up
[http://google.blog](http://google.blog) yet.

[https://get.blog/](https://get.blog/)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
If Google buys it, they'll probably just buy it to squat it, rather than use
it. They're probably butthurt they lost out on the .blog gTLD. Google wanted
to make it a completely walled garden TLD only for Blogger users. And Google
cost us the option of having a .dev gTLD, that's for Google's use only.

"Let's not forget, the Californian goliath had tried to bag .blog, which it
intended to pair with its Blogger service so that the only way to get a .blog
domain would be to use Blogger."

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/13/google_developer_gtl...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/13/google_developer_gtld_domain_icann/)

~~~
markdown
> Google wanted to make it a completely walled garden TLD only for Blogger
> users.

And they lost to Wordpress, who did exactly that.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
That appears to be false, as [https://nic.blog/](https://nic.blog/) is
soliciting registrars to offer it and .blog does not appear on ICANN's list of
exclusive use gTLDs.

~~~
markdown
Ohh, great to hear. Thanks for the correction. I was right about ownership,
but not about what they plan to do with it.

[https://ma.tt/2016/05/blog/](https://ma.tt/2016/05/blog/)

------
c3RlcGhlbnI_
I'm impressed that they actually seem to have aggregated most of their blogs
into this(except for a few like the google cloud blog that someone else here
noted). I'm not used to google transitioning fully to a new service at launch.
Usually the new and old versions of services are left to coexist as the new
version works on reaching feature parity.

------
virtuallynathan
Oddly (or perhaps not), this does not include news from Google Cloud.

------
Mao_Zedang
I really loath gTLD, I understand because of domain squatting we need to
increase the supply but this is just gross. A fairer system would have domains
registration costs vary by length (shorter is more expensive)

~~~
rocky1138
This appears unsubstantiated. Why, exactly, do you hate gTLD?

~~~
Mao_Zedang
Because it grates against the implied purpose of the inclusiveness of the
internet. Every company registering these new TLD's keep all the good ones for
themselves or in googles case they just keep the whole thing. The means for
the majority of internet users to access this kind of land rush just dont
exist.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
And Google's either kept or tried keeping like 20 gTLDs to themselves. Look
for Charleston Road Registry, a Google shell corp, on this list:
[http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/agb/base-
agreement-c...](http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/agb/base-agreement-
contracting/ccer)

cal, dev, drive, play, and prod are all ones I think the open Internet
would've liked a chance at.

~~~
jsmthrowaway
I don't think shell corporation means what you think it does, given that a
gTLD is a pretty significant asset.

------
_Codemonkeyism
The Intercept.

The Macro.

The Keyword.

~~~
tempodox
The Syntax.

The Grammar.

The Exception.

...

